# blighted ovum and morning sickness?



## 3boys

Dont worry im not getting my hopes up, i know there is no baby but i was just wondering if anyones symptoms got worse after being diagnosed with a blighted ovum, i am waiting to pass it naturally on my own but im starting to think thats going to take a while, on the 28th jan my hcg levels were 4006 and last friday they had increased to 11400 where i was diagnosed with blighted ovum, then over the weekend my morning sickness has gotten much worse which i presume means my levels have risen and not fallen, i know this is common but im wondering if it will last for long? Im gonna call my gp in the morning and see if she will do bloods later in the week and if my levels have risen again i think i will opt for a d&c this week.


----------



## KateC

Hi there, 

How far along are you?

I had a blighted ovum, too, and my morning sickness ramped up dramatically from 5 or 6 weeks to 8 weeks and 3 days. Of course, I didn't then know that it was a blighted ovum or I would have had a D&C, too. I was so sick at 8 weeks! I could barely move from the nausea. 

Anyway, my symptoms dropped off abruptly at 8 and 3, and that's how I knew something was up.

If you're suffering, I think the D&C is a good choice. I hope you can find somewhere to do it where they are sweeter and gentler than last time! Ask for anesthesia and pain meds. 

Hoping for the best. Keep me posted.


----------



## 3boys

no it has to be the same place there is nowhere else, but i think im going to go in on friday, I dont normally get much morning sickness so its quite strange, with my last pregnancy i had none at all! x x


----------



## KateC

It is weird, isn't it? My morning sickness was SEVERE for my blighted ovum. 

It wasn't a walk in the park for my daughter, but it was worse when there was no baby. I don't get it. 

Good luck. Let me know how it goes, okay? I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## 3boys

thanks hun! im so nervous, i think im just scared that something will go wrong and it will stop me from conceiving again.


----------



## KateC

I totally understand. I felt the exact same way. Just remember that it goes right almost all the time. Very low rate of problems for this. The odds are heavily in your favor!

And if you're just too scared of the slim chance, why not try medical management? It'll make the cramping worse, but you might not even have to have a D&C or any of the very small change of problems that comes with it. 

Whatever you choose, I hope all goes well.


----------



## 3boys

there is no medical management here in ireland, its either a d&c or wait it out.


----------



## KateC

Really? That's so strange! I'm sorry you don't have as many options. Are they worried about side effects or something? I heard it was a very safe thing to do, just that it might not make a complete miscarriage, so you might have to have the D&C anyway.

Ugh. Totally illegal, but I could send you my pills! I never used them. I chickened out.


----------



## 3boys

i think its probably cos there is no abortion here in ireland so they wouldnt have the pills, thanks for the offer but even if i did want to take the chance they would probably be confiscated at customs! lol! i will just go on friday, i just hate the thought of going back to the epu and having to go through the same process again, it takes all day, first you have to come in at 8.30 and have blood work done, then you have a scan after 9.15, then they tell you to come back at 2 for your blood results and then a couple of hours after that they take you down to theatre, and my hubby cant come with me cos of our kids so i will be there all day on my own bored stiff. The hospital is over 40mins away so its a bit of a nightmare but im sure once saturday comes i will glad i went through with it!


----------



## KateC

Man! That's harsh. The drug's also used for preventing bleeding in the stomach and all sorts of other crazy things. I wonder if you could get it for those things, or if it's an all-or-nothing deal. Very interesting stuff.

But thank you for refusing my offer. I guess that illegal drug trafficking over international boundaries isn't the smartest thing when you've advertised it on a public forum! ;) 

Anyway, I hope that it goes well.


----------



## 3boys

thanks for the last comment i havent laughed like that in a while! lol


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Hi 3boys, my "morning" sickness was HORRIBLE!!!!!!!! even after I had been diagnosed with a blighted ovum. Honestly I don't think I could've waited it out. That week that I did have to wait was complete torture and I hear that some women's bodies won't figure it out and naturally miscarry until 11 or 12 weeks. I think I'm going through the same thing now again...I will have a scan on Monday to confirm, but I will opt for the D&C again. It's just too painful of a wait knowing that the sickness isn't going to pay off with a babe in the end.


----------



## 3boys

hopefully you will get positive news hun, Im cramping this evening and i had brown bloods this morning so i dont know whats happening but i am scheduled for a D&C tomorrow! cant wait for it all to be over! xx


----------



## KateC

Oh, 3boys, I hope that, whatever way it goes, it's smooth and safe and happens soon. 

Thinking of you! 

And Hopeful, I totally agree with you... SO hard to suffer the sickness when there's no purpose to it. Such a cruel trick. 

I was one of those unluckies. No natural miscarriage by 12 weeks, 3 days, at which point I had a D&C. On the plus side, my pregnancy symptoms (nausea, exhaustion) mostly dropped off at 8 weeks, 3 days. So at least I didn't suffer the whole time. If I had still been sick, I'd have had the D&C much earlier.


----------



## 3boys

well went for my d&c today and they found a heartbeat and a yoke sac so cant be a blighted ovum, the gestational sac is irregular so im not out of the woods yet but there is hope! x x


----------



## hopefulmama2b

That's amazing!! So how far along are you? What a blessing and I hope that it turns out good.


----------



## 3boys

they didnt say, but by my dates i should be 7wks


----------



## hopefulmama2b

7 weeks?! I'm surprised that they scheduled you for a D&C at 7 weeks! That seems early. With my scan on Monday I was 7w2d and no fetal pole so I will go back next Monday (8w2d) to confirm. It's not unheard of to not see a fetal pole during the 6th week and have it show at 7 so I'm just shocked they would schedule you for a D&C at 7 weeks. I'm glad they did a last minute check!

Is that going off of your LMP?


----------



## 3boys

they scheduled it because in 1 full week from 28th jan to 4th feb my sac only grew 2mm to 5wk 1day and there was still nothing in it so they were sure it was a blighted ovum, i dont know what the sac had grown since but i think i heard them say the new measurements say 6wk 1d which is still a week behind but a good improvement, I dont know whats going to happen now, i didnt ask enough questions and im scared


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I can completely understand being scared. With my last BO I had an abnormally shaped sac too but I'm starting to think that may be due to my septum. Do you have any fibroids, ect that could distort the shape? Good luck to you!!!


----------



## KateC

Woah! What crazy good news! Still confusing, though, so I can understand your mixed emotions. My fingers are crossed for that little heartbeat to keep going strong and for everything to work out.


----------



## 3boys

thanks hun, i believe that God has his hand in it so whatever happens i trust him otherwise i'd never get through this, but its definitely ruled out a blighted ovum! xx
Thank goodness i didnt ask you to send me those pills! lol


----------



## KateC

Ha! Seriously!

I'm SO glad they did a confirmation scan. That was actually my single biggest worry about the D&C and the main reason I put it off so long. I was so scared that they had made a mistake and I was going to abort an otherwise healthy and very much wanted pregnancy. 

But they did a confirmation scan on me, too, and at that point, to have it confirmed was a relief. 

Still, SO exciting and crazy for you! Just turned your world on it's head, I bet!


----------



## 3boys

absolutely, i dont know what to think, im so hopeful but at the same time i had grieved for this baby and i dont want to have to grieve twice for the same baby if you know what i mean!


----------



## Lanyloo

Omg what mixed emotions. I'm so pleased they did a scan first. I thought it was a but earlier for them to do a d&c when your levels increased so much. Are they doing your bloods again? Im hoping and praying for a good outcome for you!


----------



## 3boys

my bloods today were nearly 25000 which the doc said was good, if all goes well i will be discharged from the epu nxt week.


----------



## hollyrose

that's brilliant news! i hope it all works out well!


----------

